
Free web tool calculates optimal manufacturing processes and materials - huckstepp
http://www.decisivemfg.com
======
huckstepp
I thought this community might find this new free website useful. It helps you
select the best metal manufacturing processes (including 3DP/AM) and estimate
costs with an STL and just a few inputs: www.DecisiveMFG.com

